# Bid for large property



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello, I been invited to plow a rather large factory Zotos International. I never plowed and sanded something this large on my own. I have done much bigger under other contractors.

They want this bid, 
Seasonal Snow removal contract with salt
Seasonal snow removal with salt on a per trip basis with approximate tonnage expected to be used each trip.

I personally like per trip. I am in Upstate New York in the Finger Lakes region on Seneca Lake. The Guys I no that had seasonal contracts made about 25 trips. I per trip made about 18 trips.

I have no idea how to safely bid this property and don't know how to figure the salt tonnage. Any wisdom or knowledge would be helpful. I would be willing to pay for someones services.

Thank You


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

For bidding purposes, I figure that I'll use roughly 800lbs per acre. I've noticed that I typically won't need that much but just to be safe that's my number.

To safely give a seasonal bid you need to know your numbers and trust in them. How many events, what's your production time, what are your costs? If you don't know those things you'll be bidding blindly.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Camden;2031414 said:


> For bidding purposes, I figure that I'll use roughly 800lbs per acre. I've noticed that I typically won't need that much but just to be safe that's my number.
> 
> To safely give a seasonal bid you need to know your numbers and trust in them. How many events, what's your production time, what are your costs? If you don't know those things you'll be bidding blindly.


And have all chainlift plows also...

I agree with Mr. Camden(cant believe I said that)...You need to figure out how mulch it's gonna cost you to do the job and go from there


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

*salt*

Thanks Kamden,
This is a big help figuring the salt


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

What's the size of the lot (findlotsize.com), or post the address here. What equipment will you be using? How many pieces of equipment on the lot at any given time? Keeping your equipment there and storing your salt there?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;2031425 said:


> And have all chainlift plows also...
> 
> I agree with Mr. Camden(cant believe I said that)...You need to figure out how mulch it's gonna cost you to do the job and go from there


Did you hit your head on a keg?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

*Bidding*

Zoto's international
300 Forge Ave
Geneva, NY
14456

I was thinking Dresser 530 14 FT pusher
Geil 5635 8FT snow pusher
Ford F350 9FT Fisher
GMC 2500 HD 9FT fisher
Dodge 250 Power wagon 2yd hyd. spreader

Salt I can store at my construction lay down yard. Less half mile from Zoto's
Back up.
I have a large tail gate spreader
Hough H 65 12 ft snow pusher
Terex 7251 12ft snow pusher 
Ford F250 8 ft V boss
Chevy 3500 8 ft Meyers
Reo Airport snow blower if needed.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I wouldn't be putting up the name and address of the property I'm bidding for everyone to see.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

*bidding*



JD Dave;2031623 said:


> I wouldn't be putting up the name and address of the property I'm bidding for everyone to see.


Dave, 
Are you meaning posting the name is illegal, Or so nobody else can bid? You had to be at the walk around to bid and I know all of the 3 contractors that were present.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

FredG;2031668 said:


> Dave,
> Are you meaning posting the name is illegal, Or so nobody else can bid? You had to be at the walk around to bid and I know all of the 3 contractors that were present.


No it's not illegal. If you had to be at the walk around I guess your fine. Good luck.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

FredG;2031585 said:


> Zoto's international
> 300 Forge Ave
> Geneva, NY
> 14456
> ...


I think the equipment you have listed is overkill unless you want to be done in 1/2 hour. The large employee parking lot is 2.5 acres, the small employee lot is 1/2 acre, the large truck dock is 3/4 acre, other then the 2 small truck docks up front its all road way and small areas out back. I would think 1 10 or 12 ft box with either a large 2 speed skid or small loader and 1 pickup with plow and salter. For salt I think Camden has the right idea for bidding but I bet you wouldn't use 2 to 3 ton on an average event. No sidewalks to be done?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

*bidding*



LapeerLandscape;2031719 said:


> I think the equipment you have listed is overkill unless you want to be done in 1/2 hour. The large employee parking lot is 2.5 acres, the small employee lot is 1/2 acre, the large truck dock is 3/4 acre, other then the 2 small truck docks up front its all road way and small areas out back. I would think 1 10 or 12 ft box with either a large 2 speed skid or small loader and 1 pickup with plow and salter. For salt I think Camden has the right idea for bidding but I bet you wouldn't use 2 to 3 ton on an average event. No sidewalks to be done?


Yes no sidewalks, I think your right about over kill on the equipment. I have no small loaders, I think the dresser 530 and my skid steer for loading docks and 1 pickup with spreader.

Thanks Danny


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm too lazy to look up the site. But if it's a tad bigger than four acres I'd set a boss 9.2 on a 1 ton and leave it there till its done. Put a 2 yd vee box in the back and you are good to go


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Superior L & L;2031996 said:


> I'm too lazy to look up the site. But if it's a tad bigger than four acres I'd set a boss 9.2 on a 1 ton and leave it there till its done. Put a 2 yd vee box in the back and you are good to go


The larger parking lot is 900ft long by 125ft wide and it looks like all the snow has to go to the ends.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

*bidding*



LapeerLandscape;2032017 said:


> The larger parking lot is 900ft long by 125ft wide and it looks like all the snow has to go to the ends.


Last season they put snow on both ends of parking lot.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Would $ 950.00 be a good price? Or am I low or high. Meaning per trip


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

FredG;2032145 said:


> Would $ 950.00 be a good price? Or am I low or high. Meaning per trip


That's for you to decide not us


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

*Bidding*



BossPlow2010;2032167 said:


> That's for you to decide not us


Yes I know I will have to make the final decision, I was just looking for some help. I have never bid something this big. Pretty much from the above posts I know what I'm going in for. Just wondering from opinions if anybody thinks I'm low or high or right on the money.

I don't want to low ball but don't want to be high.
Thanks Danny


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

FredG;2032223 said:


> Yes I know I will have to make the final decision, I was just looking for some help. I have never bid something this big. Pretty much from the above posts I know what I'm going in for. Just wondering from opinions if anybody thinks I'm low or high or right on the money.
> 
> I don't want to low ball but don't want to be high.
> Thanks Danny


Does it cover your expenses 
And do you make the money you want to make on it?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

FredG;2032145 said:


> Would $ 950.00 be a good price? Or am I low or high. Meaning per trip


I think that's pretty high but your in a totally different market then me. Do you do any small commercial lots? If so break it down into sections as to how much you would charge for the small parking lot and the large truck docks then the 2 small truck docks, they are no bigger then an extra wide residential drive. The roadways should be pretty easy, your just going to make a couple passes windrowing to the side and a little clean up around back.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

*Bidding*



LapeerLandscape;2032244 said:


> I think that's pretty high but your in a totally different market then me. Do you do any small commercial lots? If so break it down into sections as to how much you would charge for the small parking lot and the large truck docks then the 2 small truck docks, they are no bigger then an extra wide residential drive. The roadways should be pretty easy, your just going to make a couple passes windrowing to the side and a little clean up around back.


Are you counting the clean up at the wind towers in back? They belong to Zoto's and need to be pushed off. Are your average events around 25 per season. If I break it down with the smaller commercial lots it looks like $975.00

I do not want to be high. I have some extra equipment and want it to work. I would be happy with a nice bone. Liability's are the same sitting or working.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Your talking $975. per push plus salt? Those windmills wont add much, they could be done anytime after a storm as I'm sure they don't get a lot of traffic.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

*Bidding*



LapeerLandscape;2032336 said:


> Your talking $975. per push plus salt? Those windmills wont add much, they could be done anytime after a storm as I'm sure they don't get a lot of traffic.


Yes per trip and Salt, I know that's high. It appears you got this down pretty good. Please give me a number that you think is good. I'm sure I will come out fine. If my number is high in your state i'm sure it's high here. I lost some big jobs last season being to high. Don't want this to happen again. The equipment is paid for. Just have my liability and workman's comp. I just want to get it and learn from there. 
Thanks


----------



## davemca (Oct 2, 2015)

i always eye ball lots what do yall charge when doing it buy the sqare foot ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

FredG;2032350 said:


> Yes per trip and Salt, I know that's high. It appears you got this down pretty good. Please give me a number that you think is good. I'm sure I will come out fine. If my number is high in your state i'm sure it's high here. I lost some big jobs last season being to high. Don't want this to happen again. The equipment is paid for. Just have my liability and workman's comp. I just want to get it and learn from there.
> Thanks


Let me know how this turned out.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

*Bidding*



LapeerLandscape;2033637 said:


> Let me know how this turned out.


You got it, Submitting proposal Monday morning.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Around my parts $4-500 a push is what it would go for at best. $400 a salt. If your burning off close to a inch you'll use all of 2 tons. If it's a dusting you could be out of there with a heavy ton down


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

A national would probably offer you $300 to push it


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

If you measure all the drives lots and docks it specs out at 10+ acres, without the windmills. Just saying 4- 10 is a big difference


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Superior L & L;2033675 said:


> Around my parts $4-500 a push is what it would go for at best. $400 a salt. If your burning off close to a inch you'll use all of 2 tons. If it's a dusting you could be out of there with a heavy ton down


With help from lapeer and camden, I figured complete with salt around what your thinking per push. They wanted seasonal which I really not interested. I just put x 25. I had one seasonal and I was married to the guy. I just want to get paid when I work. If it don't snow so be it. That don't happen mush around here.

The guy that plowed it last year still got his equipment on site. I find that a little strange.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

*Bidding*



Mr.Markus;2033739 said:


> If you measure all the drives lots and docks it specs out at 10+ acres, without the windmills. Just saying 4- 10 is a big difference


They Gave us a map of what they wanted plowed and salted. Most of the back gets no salt. I think the parts they want plowed are around 4 acres.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

FredG;2033794 said:


> They Gave us a map of what they wanted plowed and salted. Most of the back gets no salt. I think the parts they want plowed are around 4 acres.


I would make sure you know the the exact size of the property what your bidding and which parts there wanting plowed and salted. Just my .02


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

*Bidding*



Ne1;2033806 said:


> I would make sure you know the the exact size of the property what your bidding and which parts there wanting plowed and salted. Just my .02


I know what they want plowed and salted. You had to be at the walk around to submit bid. We figured the price by acre. Thanks


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

FredG;2033836 said:


> I know what they want plowed and salted. You had to be at the walk around to submit bid. We figured the price by acre. Thanks


Ok, but when you said "I think the parts they want plowed are around 4 acres" to me it didn't sound like you did. My bad


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ne1;2033884 said:


> Ok, but when you said "I think the parts they want plowed are around 4 acres" to me it didn't sound like you did. My bad


It's just my memory, I got other bids out and paving going on. Just not sure without actually looking. No big thing. Thanks for your help.


----------

